# Bats at Tippy Dam



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI there is more at Tippy Dam than big fish. Tippy Dam offers large colony of hibernating mammals for study.

EMU biologist trails state bats

http://www.detnews.com/2001/metro/0110/17/e09w-320572.htm


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

I met a guy that caught a bat while fishing. He was fishing on Fence lake one evening, and had cast a light lure. The bat took it in mid air. It was a comedy of errors while his father tried to drown the reeled in bat by holding it underwater with the net.


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

hr, 
very interesting. Thanks

For those interested in more info on bats and free plans on how to attract bats to your property and easy to build bat houses check out: Bat Conservation international

http://www.batcon.org/

good luck


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks sargent for reminding me of that bat international site. They've made several improvements since I saw it over a year ago. I've made my bat houses using two plans out of the Woodworking for Wildlife book. So far the houses have had a good bunch of wasps. I will relocate them next year.


----------

